# Помогите найти инструмент!



## petes (16 Дек 2016)

Уважаемые форумчане! Всем привет! Нужен аккордеончик 1/2 половинка, готово-выборный (типа Акко-Лиза). Только б/у, новый за 170т.р. не потянуть. Может кто предложит варианты аккордеончиков с такими же параметрами других марок? Покорнейше благодарю всех, кто откликнется в личку!


----------

